# Multiple Pump Operation المضخــــــــــات



## Eng-Maher (5 يوليو 2009)

*Multiple Pump Operation
http://www.pump-zone.com/articles/52.pdf

Pump Training​•​​​​Centrifugal Pump Theory​
•​​​​Pump Terms​
•​​​​Reading Centrifugal Pump Curves​
•​​​​Centrifugal Pump Operating Range​
•​​​​Pump Enquiry Information​
•​​​​System Curves​
•​​​​Pump Parallel/Series Operation​
•​​​​Cavitation​
•​​​​NPSH - Nett Positive Suction Head​
•​​​​Affinity Laws​
•​​​​Troubleshooting​
•

http://www.rainforrent.com/Training/PumpTraining.pdf
*


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 يوليو 2009)

شيت اكسل جاهز لحساب المضخات وكيفيه استخدام الشييت .. موضح به

www.*pumped101.com*/*series* parallel.xls


----------



## Abu_Taha (20 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي على هاد الشيت


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (24 أغسطس 2009)

المف الثاني غير موجود يامشرفنا الغالي
نرجوا منكم رفعه علي موقع اخر 
اقدم لك موقع رفع سريع جدااااااا
http://rghost.net


----------



## احسان الشبل (26 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور استاذ ماهر علمجهود الرائع


----------



## خالد الحطاب (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sasadanger (15 يونيو 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
تسلم الايادى


----------



## اسامه السودانى (15 يونيو 2010)

مرحبا بكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر على ردودكم جميعا 

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (7 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع 
تشكر يا مشرفنا وكل العام وانتم بخير*​


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير ونتمنى المزيد من الفوائد


----------



## sasadanger (17 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر اخوانى على التفاعل الطيب.. شكراااا


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*شيت الاكسيل الخاص ب الحسابات*

انظر المرفقات​


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر لجميع الردود ..الف شكر


----------

